# NAS pensacola



## lobster07 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey everyone im new here just got stationed at NAS pensacola at the navalair station. im in the marinecorps and looking to do some fishing. i grew up in maine in a commercial fishing family and not new to the game. ive never fished in FL so i was just looking to get some tips and hints about fishing aboard the base if people are familar with the base. ill i have got here on base is a 7ft penn international rod with a penn sargus5000 real with 40lb power pro looking for any sugggestions hints and some input about fishing in the south would be greatly appreciated. thanks again.

oorah


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome to Pensacola! Fishing is great here at times. Go down towards Sherman Cove (lake fredrick area) and toss a chunk of cut bait. The spanish Mac's will be there soon as well.

Shoot me a PM, I'll take ya out on the boat some time.

Jim


----------



## lmalard (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Lobster, 



I've been stationed here for about 7 months and I think one of the best spots on NAS is right by the marina. If you have a car just find lake frederic and go down the chip road and to the channel by the beach. When the water warms up a little bit just cast net some bait, they should be swimming near the shore, and put it on about a 1 or 2 oz weight depending on the current and throw out a chunk of mullet or finger mullet... almost anything will work except squid (squid will just catch some catfish). I've seen reds, blue fish, spanish mackeral, sharks, ladyfish, just about a ton of fish caught over there. If you are in the barracks over by the portside club, the seawall will produce quite a few fish when it warms up. Sometimes they will open the port down the street for overnight fishing which is pretty fun. If you need anything just ask, there are quite a few of us who fish there quite often.


----------



## dan ros (Nov 6, 2007)

i generally fish the wall across from the new gym and the wall over by portside. keep an eye out for them to open that pier, there are some nice fish out there.

i havent had any luck out there lately (last couple of weeks ive fished NAS maybe 4 times), but the bite really picks up when it warms up...probably in the next few weeks.



if youre new to Pcola and looking to find some good spots to fish then keep an eye on the fishing reports here on PFF. most everyone who posts on this site is really cool about helping out a fellow fisherman.



welcome to Pcola!


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Oooohraaahhh Marine...my stepson is one of those as well. Grew up in P-Cola, but live in FWB. All teh gouge that you have heard about NAS is too true. Getting down here just in time for the fishing to break open. The bays will start to fill up here soon, and the Pompano and Cobia area kinda here already, but not really...any day now and things will heat up. If you have wheels, then try the Pensaco; Pier on the island...the locals there are not only knowledgable, but pretty friendly. It's about to break open any day now, so get your gear together. Also, a good bait and tackle store is Gulf Breeze B&T right on Hwy 98 East in Gulf BReeze. Good staff and they'll set ya up right. They won't sell ay nayting ya don't need...just let them know what you are looking to do.


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Do they let you fish off the boat slips/ piers at NAS(where the large ships tie up)? Years ago we use to drive out there and wear the flounder out in those slips using finger mullet on the bottom they would lay in those slips like roofing shingles. It kills me every time I go by them now. People(PIGS) started leaving their trash everywhere and it ruined it for everyone.We always caught 20-30Flounder. I remember my Dad liked goingon thecold and windy days.


----------

